
Show HN: Implementation of a buddy allocator for memory handling in C - kshk123
https://github.com/kshk123/BuddyAllocator
======
rijoja
What is a buddy allocator?

~~~
kshk123
It is a technique for memory management

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Buddy_memory_allocation](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Buddy_memory_allocation)

